# Cherry Culture NYX Haul!



## sofabean (Jun 7, 2008)

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*












BEST OF ALL, all this only cost $40! I absolutely LOVE NYX! It's my first time trying the brand out, but I am so satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love their round lippies, lipglosses and their lipliners!


----------



## talste (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh cool, your order arrived safe & sound.

Is that Thalia or Indian Pink I spy?


----------



## sofabean (Jun 7, 2008)

It's Thalia


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn

YouTube - friday-damn


How'd you get all that for 40? was there a coupon? Discount? Fill me in!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW!!!  Lovely haul!!  I love NYX!!  Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 7, 2008)

great haul


----------



## Brittni (Jun 7, 2008)

Love it - especially the 3rd lipliner! what color? Awesomeeee


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats a huge amount of lipstuff =)


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 8, 2008)

wow, that's a lot of NYX!! enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 9, 2008)

Lovely haulage..... Did a CC haul myself....cant beat the bogo free nyx lip liner.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 9, 2008)

where or which stores can this be bought?


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that's a lot of NYX!

I've been meaning to get their lippies too - what are they like? Are they nice and creamy with good coverage, or sheer and light?

Are they scented?


----------



## sofabean (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_where or which stores can this be bought?_

 
Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more
They're having a sale right now too! 20% off all orders over $50 and free shipping to the US with a purchase of $40 or more

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Now that's a lot of NYX!

I've been meaning to get their lippies too - what are they like? Are they nice and creamy with good coverage, or sheer and light?

Are they scented?_

 
They're SUPER creamy! Way more creamy than MAC lipsticks. The coverage is very good. They aren't sheer or scented at all. Their lipglosses are scented though. They smell like cherries... I don't know if they're supposed to smell like that though haha. Mine all did *shrugs* The swatches on the Cherry Culture website sucks though. You can find some swatches on my blog if you're interested.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Daaaaaaaaaaamn

YouTube - friday-damn


How'd you get all that for 40? was there a coupon? Discount? Fill me in!



_

 
All the round lipsticks on Cherry Culture are only $1!!! and their long lip liners are $1 each, but they have a buy one get one free so they're really only 50 cents each.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Love it - especially the 3rd lipliner! what color? Awesomeeee_

 
The 3rd lipliner over from the left is called pinky. it's a hot pink. I have some swatches on my blog if you're interested!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome haul, they have gotten better with their CS. I got placed a huge NYX order with them BF 2012.    Cherry Culture has a back to school sale right now 20% off promo code "BCK20" Aug 15th-20th


----------

